

Goodbye, Keyword Data: Google Moves Entirely to Secure Search - bmac27
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2296351/Goodbye-Keyword-Data-Google-Moves-Entirely-to-Secure-Search

======
FellowTraveler
TLS is secure?

